# Sacrificial anode on lencos?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not sure I have ever seen anodes on trim tabs. But I do know it is very important to use the exact composition of screws to the tab.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Duck, thanks. Just thought I would toss the question out there in case I was missing something.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

zincs are required,if the boat is wet slipped - trailered boats,not left in the water for extended periods of time - zincs won't turn into a factor

fasteners supplied with the tabs,these are stainless steel - these shouldn't be swapped for anything else

those actuators,these are a common fail point - electrical motors,immersed in seawater,that's never a good idea...


----------

